# Eyelash Extensions - College Project



## FrancescaJ (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,

  I'm doing some research for a college project and looking for people who've had eyelash extensions before? If any of you ladies have had this treatment done, I would be very grateful if you could complete this very quick survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/CHD7PF7

  Thank You very much,

  Francesca


----------

